# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Yt - O 1º

## Pedro Albino

Aqui fica um pequeno registo do meu primeiro YT, dias antes de ser devorado pela Green Carpet.
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=6h-4k1YUzTo

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, fogo devorou o YT ????


Txiiiii nunca pensaria mesmo... E depois deixastes ele lá a ser devorado ou retiraste-o? E desculpa lá perguntar mas e as espinhas etc...

----------


## Pedro Albino

Quando cheguei a casa, já ele estava todo dentro da anémona, sentia-se perfeitamente.
Este deixei-o estar, ela acabou por expelir os restos, para meu espanto não foi grande coisa, apenas parte da cabeça, penso eu.

O outro peixe que me comeu, uma salária, comecei a apertar o pé da anémona ligeiramente, até que ela começou a regurgitar tudo, saiu de lá o peixe como se tivesse saído do filme "Alien".

Era extremamente bonita.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

que tamanho tem o teu aquário? parecia pequeno para teres um zebrasoma :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Albino

> que tamanho tem o teu aquário? parecia pequeno para teres um zebrasoma


o aquário tinha e tem novamente (voltei a activa-lo) 80*30*40.
Neste momento, tenho:
*1 YT, já à mais de 2 anos (apenas esteve 2 meses no aqua de 120cm)
*1 Frenatus, também com cerca de 2 anos
*1 Six line, 3 meses

Nunca tive qualquer problema com os peixes a nível de doenças, estão todos gordos e saudáveis.
Penso que a eterna questão do aquário ser pequeno para um determinado peixe é discutível,  claro que não penso em colocar aqui um imperador ou qualquer outro peixe de grande porte.

Com o mínimo de cuidado, e quando digo mínimo é mesmo mínimo, trocas de água e pouco mais se consegue ter um YT ou hepatus por exemplo.

Neste aquário cheguei a ter o YT e um pequeno hepatus  por pouco tempo,  pois de tão pequeno que era ficou preso a uma power head.

Quantas pessoas, que tem aquários pequenos quiseram ter um YT, e não o colocaram pois perguntaram aqui no fórum e todos dizem, "epá esse aquário é pequeno..", "com o stress vai ganhar montes de doenças e morrer", "se tiver oportunidade vai concorrer à porta 65, porque a casa que tem é pequena :Coradoeolhos:  "

Até à data não tive qualquer problema. :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Não quero com este meu post gerar conflitos ou controvérsia, no entanto e pelo que tenho visto, é que é um "crime" colocar zebrassomas flavescens ou outro qualquer peixe (tirando alguns palhaços) com esse tipo de anémona (Stichodactyla sp.), muito mais em aquários pequenos!!

Assim passo a explicar, conheço alguns casos de que já aconteceu o mesmo, conhecendo apenas um onde coexistem "pacificamente" uma Stichodactyla e um Flavescens, mas será até um dia!! Não sou contudo, contra as anémonas (até porque tenho uma há cerca de 3 anos, mas não uma Stichodactyla), julgo que é uma questão de escolha de espécie, tamanho de aquário, layout e povoação do mesmo... No entanto mais uma vez com este infeliz episódio se prova que uma Stichodactyla não é compatível com os nossos aquários, sendo que cada um é livre e esta é a minha opinião!

Um abraço e faço votos que não façam mais vezes escolhas infelizes... :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Boas...
> 
> Não quero com este meu post gerar conflitos ou controvérsia, no entanto e pelo que tenho visto, é que é um "crime" colocar zebrassomas flavescens ou outro qualquer peixe (tirando alguns palhaços) com esse tipo de anémona (Stichodactyla sp.), muito mais em aquários pequenos!!
> 
> Assim passo a explicar, conheço alguns casos de que já aconteceu o mesmo, conhecendo apenas um onde coexistem "pacificamente" uma Stichodactyla e um Flavescens, mas será até um dia!! Não sou contudo, contra as anémonas (até porque tenho uma há cerca de 3 anos, mas não uma Stichodactyla), julgo que é uma questão de escolha de espécie, tamanho de aquário, layout e povoação do mesmo... No entanto mais uma vez com este infeliz episódio se prova que uma Stichodactyla não é compatível com os nossos aquários, sendo que cada um é livre e esta é a minha opinião!
> 
> Um abraço e faço votos que não façam mais vezes escolhas infelizes...


Concordo plenamente contigo  :SbOk:  A Stichodactyla foi dos primeiros vivos a entrar no aquário, quando a comprei, por falta de informação (minha e por parte do logista) não tinha conhecimento que era tão agressiva.
O objectivo era te-la com um casal de A. clarkii basicamente, mas os 1ºs que arranjei ficaram doentes e não resistiram.
Como tardava a encontrar mais Clarkii´s, entrou o Zebrassoma, qua andava sempr em cima dela (não sei se a confundia com uma alface :Coradoeolhos:  )
O primeiro peixe ainda dei de barato, que não foi... 
Mas quando comeu o segundo... de volta para a loja!!!

Se tivesse um aquário maior tentava novamente com os Clarkii.

Já agora e a titulo de curiosidade :SbQuestion2:  , será que com um casal de palhaços a habitar nela algum peixe se aproximava o suficiente ou iria ser repelido?
Abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Concordo plenamente contigo  A Stichodactyla foi dos primeiros vivos a entrar no aquário, quando a comprei, por falta de informação (minha e por parte do logista) não tinha conhecimento que era tão agressiva.
> O objectivo era te-la com um casal de A. clarkii basicamente, mas os 1ºs que arranjei ficaram doentes e não resistiram.
> Como tardava a encontrar mais Clarkii´s, entrou o Zebrassoma, qua andava sempr em cima dela (não sei se a confundia com uma alface )
> O primeiro peixe ainda dei de barato, que não foi... 
> Mas quando comeu o segundo... de volta para a loja!!!
> 
> Se tivesse um aquário maior tentava novamente com os Clarkii.
> 
> Já agora e a titulo de curiosidade , será que com um casal de palhaços a habitar nela algum peixe se aproximava o suficiente ou iria ser repelido?
> Abraço



Boas, acho que iria ser repelido mesmo! 


 :yb665:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, acho que iria ser repelido mesmo!


Boas, sim tb acho... Mas o pior seria de noite, altura em que provavelmente não o ira ser!

Um abraço.

----------

